# Magging an Avet SX



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

This may sound like a crazy question, but is it possible to mag a reel backwards. To explain further, I recently magged an Avet SX with two 1/4" rare earth magnets simply epoxied to the sideplate. The magnets were stuck together so when I pried them apart the two faces that were stuck together I put them in the reel pointing up, I hope this makes sense. Does the polarity come into play when magging a reel ? The reason I ask is I test casted the reel tonight and on the first cast, POW!!!!. The mags seemed to have little or no effect on slowing it down.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Yes.*

You have to alternate polarity of the magnets, which it sounds like you did. The magnets might be to far away from spool. If you got the room piggy back 2 more magnet onto the one's already mount on the side plate.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Not Quite*

Iceman asked if polarity came into play. The magnets do not always have to be alternated. It depends ... The degree of polarity may best be determined by trial and error casting, looking for the best distance for a given rod, reel, line and weight combination.

However, you are right that the magnets need to be as close as possible to the revolving spool end.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I did some trial and error this morning and found by flipping one of the magnets over it yielded much better results. I've never heard too much about this topic (Concerning Polarity) but it definetly made a considerable difference. Thanks, for the help.

Ron


----------

